# Energy supplier rebates for "Tune-ups"?



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

In mid Michigan, energy suppliers have been offering rebates to homeowners who have specific "tune-ups" done to their furnace or air conditioning. the tune ups must be done by an energy supplier "approved" contractor, and are pretty invasive from an information gathering standpoint. all paper work is done by the contractor and a check ($50.00) goes to the homeowner. (from the energy supplier).<br>Are there other programs like this around the country or are we the only ones?<br>What do you guys think about these programs?<br>Thanks for your input.<br>Scooter<br>


----------



## Stamas (Jan 2, 2012)

Have it here with one of the main suppliers.
Also other areas of the program, duct testing sealing, equipment upgrades.


----------



## combs custom cooling (Feb 1, 2012)

*Quality Maintenance in Cali also*

We are 1 of 4 contractors in San Diego that have qualified and been trained to do the Quality Maintenance in San Diego County (SDGE territory). Are you guys using the www.acqualitycare.com website too. Its 50 rebate to customer or contractor (homeowner makes that decision) to do a survey and assessment of HVAC system. You do not actually do any real tune up or make changes to the system. You just inspect and record (written and pictures) every part of the HVAC system based on ACCA 4 maintenance guidelines). After this you do some math and give quote for the needed improvements. If you do *all *the airflow improvements the incentive is 250. the other rebates (except blower retrofit) are only given if the airflow part is brought up to ACCA standards or was already passing. Incentives are as follows:
50 for Condenser (Refrigerant Charge)
150 for Blower motor retrofit to ECM 
50 if they sign up for a maintenance contract

So if the ducts, plenums, collars, etc are not sealed and there are some ducts that are not ran as smooth as possible, dirty coil, not enough airflow at 350 per ton, and the filter is too small to achieve the FPM per ACCA standards the contractor would bid the job for lets say 1250. If homeowner approves then they pay 1000 and Utility pays 250. 
This is how it works for all the incentives. 

I've done 4 in the last 2 weeks and its a lot of paperwork and measurements in order to even start the real work. Just beware of the filter size it almost always needs to be larger.

Anybody else have any experiences to share?


----------

